
Turning a Barebones ESP32 into a Hacker Arsenal’s WiNX Portable Clone - wolframio
https://medium.com/p/46c37c1508cd
======
part997
Wow, so ESP32 as ten times more ROM/Flash and RAM memory than previous ESP8266
chip.

